# Brouxt Force's Progression Thread | Road to Sub 12 OH With Roux



## Brouxt Force (Aug 14, 2021)

Recently I have gotten back into 3x3 OH, and now it is my favorite event. My current ao100 is 17.57 on stackmat, and my goal is to get sub 15. Right now, I am going to try to reach this goal by doing lots of solves in order to gain higher TPS in general, and also get more comfortable with LSE. I will also learn a few OH CMLLs from time to time. I plan to do at least 100 solves a day, but it may be less some days due to being busy.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 15, 2021)

Woah sub-20 OH is insane! I average 1:30 and my PB is 1:02...


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 15, 2021)

Hope you're gonna be Sub-15 OH!


----------



## LBr (Aug 15, 2021)

good luck!


----------



## Brouxt Force (Aug 15, 2021)

Progress Update:

234 solves
17.03 current ao100
15.61 ao12:



Spoiler: 15.61 ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2021-08-15
avg of 12: 15.61

Time List:
1. 15.43 B' U2 F2 D' R U' F U L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F L
2. 16.09 U R' F2 B2 U' B L U2 B D' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U'
3. 17.03 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D U2 L2 U' L2 R2 U' R D2 R' B D2 L' R2 F' U
4. 14.43 F2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B' D F D R B L2 D2 F
5. 13.47 U R L D2 B D' F' L B' L D2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 R B2
6. 15.19 D R B2 D2 R2 U2 B D2 B L2 U2 F' U R2 U2 F R2 D2 F'
7. 18.41 B D2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 B' D2 U2 B D2 U L2 R2 B L B U R
8. 17.49 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D B2 F D2 R' B2 D L F' D R' D'
9. (19.11) R' D2 F' B' R2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 L' B2 R2 L F2 D2 R' D'
10. 14.86 U' R' D2 L B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L B2 U2 D F R2 B2 F R F2 R'
11. 13.69 U' D' F' R' B2 U F' L2 U2 R' L2 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 L U' L'
12. (13.30) R B L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U R D' L' F2 R B' R'



I am really happy with this progress, especially since it only came after 234 solves. I think this improvement mostly came from getting more comfortable with finger tricks, especially F and B moves. And, of course, all these solves were on stackmat.

Edit: 16.84 ao100!


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 16, 2021)

Brouxt Force said:


> Progress Update:
> 
> 234 solves
> 17.03 current ao100
> ...


Nice 13.30 there.


----------



## LBr (Aug 16, 2021)

out of all of these progression threads, this is probably one of the most interesting


----------



## Brouxt Force (Aug 17, 2021)

Progress Update:

500 solves
16.24 current ao100 
Sub 17!
I feel like the speed I can execute M2 double flicks has gotten better. I don't know how fast I could do it before, but now the fastest I have executed H perm was 1.38. However, I am very inconsistent with it and usually end up getting sub 2.5 execution. Meanwhile, for dots from an M2 away, the fastest I could execute it was 1.42 (using S' S' M' S' S' M').

Just for fun, I timed (R U R' U')x6, and got 2.32, which is 10.3 TPS!

Hopefully in the next 500 solves I can reach a high 15 ao100.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 18, 2021)

Great job for sub-17!


----------



## Brouxt Force (Aug 24, 2021)

Progress Update:

Solves: 967
ao100: 15.44
Sub 16!
I didn't quite keep up with the pace of 100 solves per day, but 967 solves is good considering I didn't do any solves yesterday. Also, sub 16! Sub 15 doesn't seem too far away now.

I think tomorrow I'm just going to do a normal 3x3 ao100. Surprisingly, it's been at least a month since I've done this.


----------



## Brouxt Force (Aug 25, 2021)

Quick Update:

a normal 3x3 ao100...
1000 OH solves



Spoiler: Normal 3x3 ao100



11.23 ao100...

(I am sub 11, or at least I was....

at least I can do OH.)



Some statistics for my 1000 OH solves:

Corner twists: 7
+2s: 20
DNFs: 5
Worst single: 34.69
Best ao12: 14.32
Current/only ao1000: 16.45
Total time spent (sum of all solves): 4:35:29.32


----------



## LBr (Aug 25, 2021)

v good proportionally at oh


----------



## Brouxt Force (Dec 22, 2021)

Alright, it's been a while, but I finally have some time off. Should be able to get at least 1000 more OH solves before the holiday break is over.

I did 100 OH and 100 regular solves (on stackmat obviously) today:

3x3 OH:
current ao100: 15.26 (getting close!)

3x3:
3x3 ao100: 10.69 (nice) ao100
3x3 ao12: 9.59

I think I may be able to get a sub 15 ao100 within the next two weeks. The session I did today had many sub 15 singles and averages, so I'm definitely getting close. It would be awesome if I could achieve this before the end of the year!


----------



## Brouxt Force (Apr 12, 2022)

Brief update:

I haven't been practicing as much recently, and I have mostly only been timing my solves during lunch at school. Today during lunch though, as I was timing my OH solves, I got my first sub 10 OH single:
 
So that was pretty cool. I did reconstruct the solve as well: 9.94 OH Single Reconstruction. I'm not sure that the first block execution was exactly as written on the reconstruction, but everything after that is accurate.

I am getting a longer break from school in a few days, so hopefully I can get some OH practice on stackmat then.


----------



## Brouxt Force (Apr 16, 2022)

Just finished 100 OH solves today, ending off with a 14.74 ao100. I think I am comfortably averaging under 15 seconds now, so now the goal is sub 12.

The only practice I have actually done to get to here from sub 20 was just grinding solves. I definitely need to continue doing that to improve my OH turning, but I also need to put more focus into actually learning the OH algorithms and getting better at planning first block. My inspection is not as good as it should be, and therefore I should put significant deliberate practice to try to improve it in the future.

Watch out Fahmi, I'm coming for you.


----------



## Brouxt Force (Apr 24, 2022)

I was doing normal 2-handed 3x3 solves earlier today, and I finally got my first sub 10 ao100 on stackmat!


----------



## Brouxt Force (Aug 1, 2022)

Took a bit of a long break, but now I think I'm ready to start practicing seriously again.

Today, I, for once in my life, did some deliberate practice. I sat down and did 25 successful one-look FB+DR (not all in a row ). The mean of those 25 solves was 2.85, which is okay. My goal for now is to get this down to sub 2. Solving FB+DR with my eyes closed felt really slow, probably because my usual practice is just grinding solves, and I'm very used to looking at the cube when turning it. Also, my inspection time took a long time, but at least I successfully solved FB+DR 86% of the time.

The main motivator for me to start actually doing some deliberate practice was Tymon's 4.86 WR average. I watched LaZer0MonKey's reconstruction of this average, and just seeing the unbelievable lookahead and efficiency of this average really made me realize how bad my inspection going into the solve was. As a Roux solver, I need to be better at inspection than CFOP solvers (at my level). Otherwise I'm doing it wrong.

Anyhow, my plan for now is to just drill FB+DR to comfortably sub 2 (as I am timing with keyboard, which does not take into account the time it takes to pick up the cube).


----------



## Brouxt Force (Aug 8, 2022)

For the past few days, I've been drilling some (not a lot) more FB+DR, but today I just did 25 solves. Here are the solves:



Spoiler: 9.44 ao25



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-07
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 7.87
worst: 15.67

mean of 3
current: 9.43 (σ = 0.72)
best: 8.55 (σ = 0.61)

avg of 5
current: 9.64 (σ = 0.59)
best: 8.98 (σ = 0.20)

avg of 12
current: 9.56 (σ = 0.61)
best: 9.09 (σ = 0.51)

avg of 25
current: 9.44 (σ = 0.62)
best: 9.44 (σ = 0.62)

Average: 9.44 (σ = 0.62)
Mean: 9.65

Time List:
1. 8.32 F' R B F2 D' L2 U B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D' B U' R' D2 B2 U' F' 
2. 9.94 B2 F2 U' B2 D F2 D' U B2 F2 L' D L2 B D R2 D U' R' U' 
3. 10.57 B2 L2 F' D2 F U2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F R' U' B L' B' F' R2 
4. 11.21 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 B' U2 B' R2 L' D F' R2 F R2 F R' B2 
5. 9.31 U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D R B' L D2 R' D F2 L' R2 
6. 9.49 F R U' R2 U2 L B' U2 R F2 U D B2 L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 
7. 8.76 L2 F2 U L2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 L' D2 F' R U' F R2 F2 R2 D' 
8. 7.87 D' U2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' U2 B' F2 L' U' F' U' R D2 B 
9. 9.03 B' D B R U F R L2 U L2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 
10. 9.75 D2 L' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 D B2 R' B' U R U F2 U 
11. 9.15 L2 B U' R2 F U2 R' B2 U R' L F2 L' B2 R' U2 R B2 D2 
12. 9.73 L' U F2 L' B2 L2 U2 L D2 R' B2 U2 R D F' L2 B R' B2 L 
13. 8.11 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F L2 F' L' B2 L' R F' R2 
14. 8.64 U' L' F' U R2 F U' B' L R2 U D R2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 
15. 10.39+ L2 U2 L R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 R F' D2 R' D' L U' B' F' D2 
16. 8.95 B L2 F U' R' B' U2 F' R' D2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 
17. 15.67 U' F2 U R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 U B' D' R U2 L2 R' D U2 
18. 8.96 F2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 L B2 R F2 L2 D2 B' L2 D' R U R' F' D2 L 
19. 9.39 R' B2 D B R' L' U B2 L2 B2 D2 R' L2 D2 L' F2 L U' 
20. 9.63 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U' B2 R D R2 F' R D' F' R2 F' L' 
21. 9.60 R2 F U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 D F L R' D B2 U' F D2 
22. 10.44 U' F L' B2 U2 B U F2 B2 D2 L' U2 L2 F2 R U2 B2 U' L 
23. 8.95 L' D' L' B2 R F2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 R2 F' R B F U' R' D2 
24. 10.25 U R2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 U2 D' R' B L' U L2 R' B' 
25. 9.08 U2 F' R D2 F' R' F B' U L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D B2 D L



This ao25 was very fast and was comfortably sub 10 (although it was on keyboard...). This isn't really hard evidence, but I'd say those one-look FB+DR solves were very beneficial and that they are helping me tremendously. I definitely need to drill FB+DR more, but I want to do some OH solves first.

Side note: This is kind of irrelevant, but I finally uploaded a profile picture. I actually made this a long time ago using JavaScript, but I guess I forgot to upload it here.


----------



## Brouxt Force (Aug 31, 2022)

100 3x3 OH stackmat solves:



Spoiler: 14.77 ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-30
avg of 100: 14.77

Time List:
1. 13.98 R F' R2 U B2 R' L' U' F' L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U D F2 R2 
2. 14.72 B2 R2 U F B' R L' U' B2 R2 D2 R B2 L B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' 
3. 18.99 R2 F' B R' L2 U B D2 R2 L2 U' B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 L 
4. 17.42 R' U' L2 B2 F2 U B2 U B2 F2 U' R F' L B2 R2 F2 U B F' 
5. 14.40 U' D L' U R L F R2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 B2 U2 B' D 
6. 14.24 F2 U L' B2 R' D2 B' L F' B2 U R2 F2 U B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 
7. 17.61 R2 B' D L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R B D U2 R' B F L 
8. 13.71 U2 L B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F R U2 L' R' U L' 
9. 18.20 B U F2 B R2 D R F' D' F2 D2 R' U2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 R' L' D2 
10. 13.53 L' U R2 U2 B D2 B2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' R' D' L F' L B R2 
11. 14.38 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D F L' D2 B' U L' U F2 L' U2 
12. 14.34 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 B R2 D' L' B U' R' B L' F L D 
13. 15.59 R D' B R2 U' R L' D B' D F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 B2 D' 
14. 13.79 L2 F2 R B U F D' L U2 R2 F2 B R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F B2 U' 
15. 13.80 R' U' B' L B D R' D' U2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 R' D2 F2 R2 B' 
16. 14.41 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B L' U' R B L2 D' B' R2 D' F2 
17. 18.60 L' D' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 L' D2 B' D' U2 R' F R2 
18. 14.50 F2 D' L2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' U' L' R2 B' F2 D2 F 
19. 13.52 B L U' F R2 D R U2 B' L2 B L2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 B2 D' 
20. 13.74 U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 D R' U2 L2 B L' U B2 U F2 
21. 14.41 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 L D R B U L2 D2 R2 B' R 
22. 13.44 U' L' U2 R2 D2 B' F' D2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 U' B U B L' B2 D' R2 
23. 14.44 U2 F' D2 B' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D' R U' B' D R' U' L' D' B' 
24. 12.33 U2 D' R D L2 B U F D2 F' D2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 F L2 D' B 
25. 12.65 L B' D2 F' R2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 D2 U R D' L' F L' F' L' F 
26. 14.22 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' U2 R D' R' U' B R U2 F D2 F' 
27. 15.14 B L' B' U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B U2 F L2 F' R2 L D' F U' R B U 
28. 14.43 F' D2 F U2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 B' R F' D2 L U' F' L' F L' 
29. (11.72) R' D2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 F' U F' U2 L2 R' B' F L' 
30. (20.93+) B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D R2 D' F2 R B D' B2 L2 B2 L' R2 D F' 
31. 13.53 F2 U2 R B2 L' D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R F' U2 R' B D' F L' R' B' 
32. 14.26 F' L2 F D' R U R L' U' F2 R2 B2 R' D2 R2 L' F2 L' D2 R2 
33. 17.00 R2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 B2 F2 L D' F L B2 U' F2 L B F 
34. 13.37 R2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 R B2 L2 R' U B2 U' B2 F' L' R2 D' R' B' 
35. 15.94 R' D B' R2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U F2 L2 R2 U F' D' L' U' R2 U2 
36. 15.82 F' U D2 F' D R2 B' D' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 R' F2 B2 R U 
37. 15.51 D' R2 B2 L D2 U2 B2 L' B2 F2 R2 U2 R' U F' D B' L' F' L B2 
38. (12.07) D' R2 U F2 L' F' U R' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' L 
39. 13.76 L' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 F D2 F' R B L2 D F L B' 
40. 13.71 B2 U' R2 U B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U F' R D2 F2 L' B' F2 D' B 
41. 18.26 F2 U L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U R' U B L F' L F R' B' U2 
42. 13.69 D' L D F' L D' B D2 B2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L' F L' 
43. 15.82 F' U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 L D2 L2 D2 U' B F' R' D F2 U R2 F 
44. 14.90 U' L2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 L' U B' F R B' U' B' F' 
45. 13.47 U2 F' R2 B' L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 D U2 L F2 D B2 L2 B2 F' 
46. (21.68) F2 D F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B' L2 F L B' F' U' B' L' 
47. 14.86 U2 B R2 F' U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' D U' R' B L' F' U2 R2 F 
48. (10.46) F U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F L2 B2 D2 F' U F L' R U2 B U' R B2 
49. 12.55 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 L' R' U2 L D2 U' F D2 R' F R' D2 U L 
50. 18.16 F L2 U B2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 L B D2 R' B R' B' U' L' 
51. 13.27 D R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U F2 D' B2 U' L B' U' L2 D2 B2 R2 B' U 
52. 13.07 F R2 U' R2 U2 B2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 U' B' R' B U2 B2 F' U R 
53. 17.01 B2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' F D2 L U' B D' L' R' 
54. 15.95 L' B R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 F' R' D' R B R F2 U2 L2 
55. 14.77 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U' F D B R B U R2 B' D' 
56. 14.88 L2 U2 F' B' R2 D B' R' F U' F2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U 
57. 15.07 R2 D2 B' L2 B L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L B U' R D2 F2 
58. 15.77 L2 U R2 D U L2 R2 D L2 U2 R' F2 U F' L2 D' B F' L U 
59. 14.59 D' F2 R2 B L2 B L2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 R B' U L' B' D2 B' L2 
60. 17.68 B U' F R' F D' R2 L2 F' L2 U2 R' D2 R D2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 
61. 12.79 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U2 B R F' R2 D F2 R' D2 L2 U2 
62. 13.36 R2 U2 R2 D' F' B L' D F' D2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 F R 
63. 14.19 D' R F2 D2 U2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R' D2 U' R' B' L F' U B2 F2 
64. 16.00 R' F B2 U D' L2 B R2 L' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 L2 U R 
65. (21.13) U2 F' L U D' B2 D2 F' R' U2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' 
66. 13.08 R2 F R' F2 L F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R B' F D' L2 B D L' 
67. 14.52 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 L B' F' R D' F' L' D' B2 D2 
68. 16.68 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 L' U2 R' B2 U B' F' R' F2 
69. 16.67 B' L' B2 L U2 L' U2 L D2 B2 R' F R2 B2 U2 R2 D L' U' 
70. 16.62 B2 U2 F2 R F2 L B2 R B2 D2 U2 R' U B R U2 L2 F' D' F2 
71. 13.22 F' R2 D' B2 R' B' U F2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R D 
72. 15.76 D F2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 L' D' U' B' R' B R2 B 
73. 15.03 L U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D R2 F' U2 R U' R' D' B' D R2 
74. 13.05 F2 U L2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 R F D2 R' B2 R' U 
75. 14.11 F2 U2 R2 L U B' L B U2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 D' B' 
76. (20.48) F2 L2 D B' L2 F' R' F B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 B' U2 F R D' 
77. 15.42 F L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' U B' D L' F R' D2 F L2 U2 
78. 14.42 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F L2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 D' L' R2 F R D2 U F D' 
79. 15.51 D2 B F2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D R2 L' B D' R' F' D2 U R 
80. 13.04 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U B' L D' F' D2 L' U2 L 
81. 12.37 D B2 D R2 D' L2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U B R U2 F2 D2 F R' B L' 
82. 16.15 U' F' R U2 F R' U' L' B R2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 
83. 13.07 D' R' B R' D' B L U F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D' F D 
84. 16.15 D R' B2 U2 B2 R F2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 F' R D F' R F' L2 F2 
85. 13.59 D2 L F2 D' L2 U R F R2 U2 R2 F2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 U' R 
86. (11.24[cmll skip]) R B' L D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 R U2 B2 U2 F' L F L D U' B' 
87. 12.75 U2 D' L' D2 B' R2 F2 B U' L' D2 R B2 L D2 R' B2 R D2 F2 
88. 15.18 L2 U2 B D2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 R' D' L B D' R' U' 
89. 16.81 D' F U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 L2 R' B L' F D2 F2 
90. (19.23) D L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D R2 L B F2 D2 L F R2 D U 
91. 14.49 F2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L D' U B' D2 F R B2 D2 B 
92. 16.48 U' L2 F R2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 B R2 F2 R' F D2 U B F D B 
93. 13.53 L2 D' R2 U L2 D2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U B L2 U B R' B' F2 D L 
94. 13.50 F U F2 L F' D' F' D2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 D2 R' U2 R F2 B D' 
95. 14.62 R2 F L' B R L2 B2 D' F' D' R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U 
96. 13.53 L2 B R2 D' F B U B' R L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' D2 R 
97. 12.92 B2 U' F2 D R2 D R2 B2 F2 U L2 R' D' U' B' U' R' D2 F' R U2 
98. 13.49 U' F R' B2 R2 D L F L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 B' R2 U' 
99. (12.03) B F U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 D' L B2 U2 B D' L F' D U' 
100. 15.98 R' U R' B R U2 F U' L D B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2



Definitely can feel the rust; my left hand was actually sore nearing the end of the session. I also screwed up a few solves solely because I didn't remember an OH CMLL. These two can be fixed by consistently grinding solves, though 

Aside from that, I am now memorizing my sheet of letter pairs using Anki. Once I finish, I will, finally, after ~5 years of cubing, attempt 4BLD. Additionally, I have started to practice my comms again, and coded up a trainer to help me with that. There are a few edge comms that I need to clean up, and I need to finish learning 3-style corners.


----------



## Brouxt Force (Sep 1, 2022)

Did another 100 OH solves on stackmat, got an unexpected 14.44 ao100! Also got an extremely lucky ao5:



Spoiler: 12.65 OH ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-31
avg of 5: 12.65

Time List:
1. 13.28 R' F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 U L' B' U2 L F' U R2 D2
2. 11.89 R' U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 B D2 R U' R U2 B' L B D
3. (13.99) F' L' B2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 U L' U' F' D L D' R' D
4. (11.01) B U2 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 R' U' F' D2 R' F2 U L F2
5. 12.79 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B' U' F' D R' F2 R' F L D2



Also did 100 3x3 solves today on stackmat, and unfortunately did not get sub 10... It was a 10.00 ao100


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 1, 2022)

I can't really talk, because I suck at OH, but isn't roux bad for OH?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 1, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> I can't really talk, because I suck at OH, but isn't roux bad for OH?


It isn't, full stop. Fahmi averages sub-8 oh with roux


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 1, 2022)

Okay, that's just what I heard. I don't know Roux.


----------



## TheKravCuber (Sep 1, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> It isn't, full stop. Fahmi averages sub-8 oh with roux


You aren't exactly educating anyone with these kind of messages. 



Noob's Cubes said:


> I can't really talk, because I suck at OH, but isn't roux bad for OH?


to put it very briefly, most people assume Roux would be bad for OH because of M slice turns, but there's a very nice fingertrick for these involving the table that make M moves viable. Besides that Roux is mostly <rRUFM>gen which is an extremely good move set for OH, that coupled with a lower average movecount compared to most other methods leads to a pretty great OH method


----------



## Brouxt Force (Oct 21, 2022)

It's been a while since I posted in this thread. Since then, I've been cubing a decent amount, trying to do some deliberate practice with a block trainer and planning FB+DR in inspection. I've been practicing the push R' fingertrick to see if it is faster than the normal R' by doing a bunch of OH RU 2-gen. So far I've done 360 of such practice solves, replacing all normal R's with push R's during both scrambling and solving.

It has been a while since I've done an actual OH ao100, but today I did one, and was happy that I wasn't rusty at all. I got a 14.37 ao100 on stackmat, which is very good.

I'm thinking about learning EG-1 for 2x2 to reduce the pause between SB and CMLL. I'm definitely going to do this anyway at some point, so I think I may start learning these algs tomorrow. I think this will be my third time learning full EG-1, hopefully I don't drop 2x2 and forget all the algs this time!


----------



## Brouxt Force (Oct 23, 2022)

Today I did 100 3x3 solves on stackmat, getting a 9.60 ao100. This was pretty good, so I decided to do some OH, and then proceeded to get a 13.47 stackmat ao100! This is actually insane, one day later and I'm almost 1 second faster. Hopefully today isn't an exception and my times don't go back up.


----------

